# Going into lineman school on the 22nd of this month.



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

@BigM33 you might be able to help this fella out


----------



## JginIndy (Nov 16, 2020)

Metersocket648 said:


> I'm going into lineman school on the 22nd of this month, anyone got any tips, advice, knowledge, and anything useful for me to know? Any advice would be greatly appreciated


20 years ago I took a 3 day pole climbing course that Florida Power offered and I couldn’t walk for days...... hope that helps😀


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

JginIndy said:


> 20 years ago I took a 3 day pole climbing course that Florida Power offered and I couldn’t walk for days...... hope that helps😀


I used to do tree trimming for my local PoCo, so i got experience climbing with spurs, now the bucksqueeze harness and belt. Ive never even touched one before


----------



## JginIndy (Nov 16, 2020)

Metersocket648 said:


> I used to do tree trimming for my local PoCo, so i got experience climbing with spurs, now the bucksqueeze harness and belt. Ive never even touched one before


Yeah I still have my Bashlin gear hangin out in the barn, but I will say it was a awesome feeling up there laying back on the lanyard, trusting your gear and looking around....it’s when I had to do tasks up there that sucked. If I could take time back I would do what your doing. 
“Lineman” just sounds cool 😎 
Wish you the best Brother


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

JginIndy said:


> Yeah I still have my Bashlin gear hangin out in the barn, but I will say it was a awesome feeling up there laying back on the lanyard, trusting your gear and looking around....it’s when I had to do tasks up there that sucked. If I could take time back I would do what your doing.
> “Lineman” just sounds cool 😎
> Wish you the best Brother


Its been a dream since I was in grade 4 , ever since they did that live line demonstration I was immediately hooked.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Knew an electrician who at 82/83 was still climbing poles with his spurs


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

If your going to climb, get a pair of climbing boots, insulated of course. Playing birdy on the top of the pole you need as much support on your ankles as you can get. Low rise boots did not provide the support for me. (12" and less). The other thing is make sure you have a full support under the arch in your foot. Putting 200 pounds on just your arc will do a number on you. 
Lastly consider loosing weight.

I climbed a line where I had to put pulleys up on the poles to pull conductors. 3 pulleys each pole every 300 feet over a hill (mountain in central Arizona) for 3.5 miles. So rough the poles were flown in and we had to walk it. I decided that since I drove a bucket truck I was not doing that again. The poles should have been rigged on ground and THEN flown into place. Thanks boss.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> If your going to climb, get a pair of climbing boots, insulated of course. Playing birdy on the top of the pole you need as much support on your ankles as you can get. Low rise boots did not provide the support for me. (12" and less). The other thing is make sure you have a full support under the arch in your foot. Putting 200 pounds on just your arc will do a number on you.
> Lastly consider loosing weight.
> 
> I climbed a line where I had to put pulleys up on the poles to pull conductors. 3 pulleys each pole every 300 feet over a hill (mountain in central Arizona) for 3.5 miles. So rough the poles were flown in and we had to walk it. I decided that since I drove a bucket truck I was not doing that again. The poles should have been rigged on ground and THEN flown into place. Thanks boss.


Damn, what kind of climbers do you recommend?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I never said climbers! I said climbing boots. Climbers to me are what you strap to your leg.
I had a pair of *CAROLINA #CA928, * this was in the last century and they were not EH rated.
These boot are not for daily ground work. They are for climbing. Climbing is a young man's game. It took a lot of strength and dexterity to maintain a position on a pole and do work. Then the sleet and rain came. When I was a apprentice the only time I could climb was in the absolute worst weather conditions you can imagine. Every pole has a ground wire down it. You will learn to be away from the ground with your belt and hooks. or else. You are venturing into a high paying job. Lots to learn. I quit and went back into electrical work after 6 years. Just to hard on me. I also worked for a guy that would be classified as Cave Man Electric. Why buy a tool when you have apprentices. 

Today's world I did not own a pair of boots that were not EH rated. The last ones I wore were rated for 42000 volts. Safety equipment, PPE will not keep you from making mistakes, but it might keep you alive. 
My ground boots were 9" high. I liked the support on my ankles. 
I always wore leather boots. Which was all there was. If you do not know how your going to learn how to keep leather soft and water proof. 

Bucket trucks are your friend


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

I have a pair of climbing boots, im talking about pole spurs


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Climbers are personal. I wish I could tell you where I got mine. I do not remember. My mom had listened to me about all the pairs I had. What I liked and did not like. The ones she got me had a wider shank to stand on and replaceable gaffs along with gaff protectors. Walking around on the ground with climbers on can ruin the gaffs in no time at all. There was a wide cuff at the top and another strap around the ankle. Definitely made from steel, today you might find some ultra light set made from Aluminum or Titanium. If you do not have muscular legs you will with in 6 weeks of climbing. Nothing like lifting weights to get you muscled up. 
Would be nice to have two sets of padded uppers. They become sweat cloths in warm weather. I got creative about drying mine out.


----------

